# Game in Salt Lake City by Elton Robb



## Sir Elton (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay, I know your out there. Hiiro has requested for a game in Salt Lake City. I'm providing one. Set in a Fantasy Greco-Roman land, the adventure is a normal dungeon crawl for 7th levs.

 This is an adventure I'm writing. I'm writing out the outline right now, and I like to put it through a playtest. Anyone want to play an adventure based on a fantasy land inspired by the Land of the First Olympics?


----------



## haiiro (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, you know I'm in.  This one sounds intriguing, and I'm already brewing up a character.


----------



## Sir Elton (Sep 6, 2004)

*Bump.*


----------



## wolfpunk (Sep 6, 2004)

I would love to play.  I would be very interested in the campaign setting.  I live in Eagle Mountain though, but I could drive up depending on when you guys wanted to play.


----------



## Sir Elton (Sep 7, 2004)

wolfpunk said:
			
		

> I would love to play. I would be very interested in the campaign setting. I live in Eagle Mountain though, but I could drive up depending on when you guys wanted to play.



 Okay. 

  OH, I'm getting a new job soon, so depending on when they want me to work, I'll post the new schedule.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't know if you guys are interested in any more players but I'm always available to play.      Just moved back to Utah from Cali and am anxious to find a good group to party with.  Anyhoo I live in Draper and would love to play if you need me.


----------



## Sir Elton (Nov 6, 2004)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Don't know if you guys are interested in any more players but I'm always available to play.    Just moved back to Utah from Cali and am anxious to find a good group to party with. Anyhoo I live in Draper and would love to play if you need me.



 This is what happens when you aren't scanning the boards for a long time.   Someone pops up!


----------



## hida daizu (Apr 12, 2005)

hey im down for a game but im also wondering if u guys play l5r ccg competitivly.i just moved down from cali looking for some real players


----------

